# To discuss a possible discussion group in Alb. NM.



## Soocom1 (Mar 22, 2006)

I am going to throw this out to anyone interested. 

I would liket to see if anyone is interested in forming a photographic discussion group in the Albuquerque, NM area.   

I propose meeting sometime during the week or on a Saturday at such a place as Satellite Coffee near Coranado or perhaps Barnes and Nobel.  The group could be about anything photographic. A place to exchange ideas, and show off work, or some such item. 

Any input or interested parties, please post.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Apr 7, 2006)

Soocom1 said:
			
		

> I am going to throw this out to anyone interested.
> 
> I would liket to see if anyone is interested in forming a photographic discussion group in the Albuquerque, NM area.
> 
> ...


 

ok.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 8, 2006)

For anyone interested, I would like to meet at the Sattlite on Louisiana, next to Pie Wie chineese resturant on Tuesday evening April 11th at approx. 5:10 pm.  If anyone has a better time, and/or has ideas, let me know. Thanks.


----------

